# First 20 miler: Happy and sad...



## Kevs-the-name (21 Jul 2012)

Managed to complete my first 20 miler today, done quite a few 15s but felt that 20 was a significant increase. However...
this ride took 1.5 hrs at an average speed of 13.46, when I got home, my legs were shot. I certainly felt like I put the effort in!
I ride a relatively heavy cyclocross bike and live in the south Wales valleys, so have a lot of hills to tackle.
I know you shouldn't compare, but reading through other posts, people sniff at 20 milers, especially at such a slow pace, but I can't imagine that I can go much harder / faster.


----------



## captainhastings (21 Jul 2012)

Nothing too be sad about as you say no matter what direction you take around here there is very little flat and on a heavy bike too. I bet if you keep repeating it now and again you will find you will speed up and or it will get easier


----------



## Garz (21 Jul 2012)

We all started somewhere and the majority will have felt slow until they got a few months and some distance rides under the belt. Keep at it Kev, dont give up!


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jul 2012)

If it's your first 20 miler? Then congratulations. It's a great achievement. A great average speed too.
Keep it up and you will go longer and cycle faster.


----------



## Broughtonblue (21 Jul 2012)

kev's my name as well! keep at it, when i returned to cycling after a lengthy lay off due to medical reasons 20 miles was a killer. now a few months later i'm doing regular 50's with an average of 15mph +.


----------



## Kevs-the-name (21 Jul 2012)

Thanks for the quick chuck up guys; i guess that is what forums are for 
I am however looking at changing to a lighter more road orientated bike, and obviously need to get out and ride some more. 
I use a decent heart rate monitor, and had an average heart rate of 157 (37yrs old). this would suggest that I either a) put the effort in or b) am super un-fit
I do however play competitive (club) badminton twice a week for 2hrs sessions, and have lost just over a stone in the last 6wks. I guess time, patients and consistency is the answer!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (21 Jul 2012)

Kevs-the-name said:


> Managed to complete my first 20 miler today, done quite a few 15s but felt that 20 was a significant increase. However...
> this ride took 1.5 hrs at an average speed of 13.46, when I got home, my legs were shot. I certainly felt like I put the effort in!
> I ride a relatively heavy cyclocross bike and live in the south Wales valleys, so have a lot of hills to tackle.
> I know you shouldn't compare, but reading through other posts, people sniff at 20 milers, especially at such a slow pace, but I can't imagine that I can go much harder / faster.


First off: Congratulations!

Second: It sounds like you are still quite new to cycling so the best thing you can to is keep at it, building the distance gradually. I started at 18stone+ by riding 3 miles on a tank of a mountainbike - That was 18months ago and I'm now 4stone+ lighter, fitter than I have ever been,have tanlines and 40BPM resting heart rate when going to the fridge used to send it racing.

Keep at it the improvements come. A year from now you'll come across this thread and think about how daft you looked.


----------



## Kevs-the-name (21 Jul 2012)

T.M.H.N.E.T
I liked your post right up until you said I looked daft!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (21 Jul 2012)

Kevs-the-name said:


> T.M.H.N.E.T
> I liked your post right up until you said I looked daft!


Haha - in a year this thread will look daft


----------



## Peteaud (21 Jul 2012)

It does get easier as you go.

I rode up a hill this morning without really thinking.

6 months ago i almost got off and had to walk it.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (23 Jul 2012)

Keep at it Kev and well done fella! Getting a decent light road bike will make the world of difference and so will your increase in fitness level. Keep at those hills and remember that 20 miles will soon turn into 30, 40 and 50 miles +. The freedom you will feel at being able to say, right, I'm going for a ride to ...(somewhere a long way away to you now) will feel great.

All the best.


----------



## evo456 (11 Aug 2012)

I wouldn't get too hung up with what other people get, the best thing is to keep improving you're own times/speed. 13mph for a heavy bike is respectable - without knowing what kind of roads you are riding on. See to it that this is your training bike, don't get to hung up about getting a lighter bike in the beginning as a quick way to up the speed. I am actually looking to put MORE weight on my bike, like d-lock and water bottle so that I can get to stage where I don't feel the additional weight penalty in effort.


----------



## defy-one (11 Aug 2012)

I have just completed 2 x 20 mile rides. One yesterday evening and one this morning. Don't get hung up on timr. The key is spending time in the saddle and going the distance.
When i started i was happy doing 5 miles. Then going to my parents house & back was my goal at 12 miles.


----------



## Archie_tect (11 Aug 2012)

The time and the distance don't matter a scrap. Heavy bike- doesnt matter. You will build up stamina and strength on a heavy bike up hills. All that a lighter, faster road bike will do is increase how far you go in the time you're out cycling.

Just enjoy it Kev... and save yourself some money!


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (11 Aug 2012)

Well done kev,as archie said don't beat yourself up about time and distance.

I went out today and did twenty five miles around the beautiful essex countryside on a nice sunny day and although i've often done a lot more miles i was happy with that.

The only other thing i will say is that if you want to take up cycling on a regular basis try and get yourself a road bike.


----------



## zippygeorgeandben (12 Aug 2012)

Who are these people who 'sniff at 20 miles'?! They don't belong here!


----------



## David Garside (12 Aug 2012)

I don't think 20 miles is anything to be sniffed at....it's over 20 years since I last did that distance aged 36 and then it took just over an hour. I've just aquired an old Raleigh Dakota (Already have an old 1980's Halfords Commadore) and have only in the last week started riding again. I'll be glad when I can do 10 miles in an hour. So good luck with your progress.
I'm 5'6", 10 st 1 lb and aged 57.


----------



## kedab (12 Aug 2012)

from one kev to another - well done i hate hills, i live in the fen and even the gentle climbs we have are enough to vex me! i don't go out of my way to avoid them though and feel good when i get over them...you have proper hills and averaging 13 over 20 miles is something to be proud of not concerned about...get a bunch more under your belt and you'll be whistling as you go up


----------



## Berties (12 Aug 2012)

Be happy and build on your success,every ride is different more hills more distance only you can tell how hard you worked,could you have done more?
you will go faster and further,that is a given,we are all on a cycling journey and all wish to achieve more,its our nature as cyclists,welcome along and good luck


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Aug 2012)

Cor! All those hills! I bet you could show us flat landers a tong or two!

Twenty miles is a truly excellent milestone!


----------



## Herr-B (12 Aug 2012)

I'm still to get past 10 miles, and yet to tackle a hill other than a road over the A180. On holiday this week so that's another excuse but there are some bikes to borrow in the cottage . . .

From dog and bone, using Tapatalk2.


----------



## MattHB (12 Aug 2012)

Kevs-the-name said:


> Managed to complete my first 20 miler today, done quite a few 15s but felt that 20 was a significant increase. However...
> this ride took 1.5 hrs at an average speed of 13.46, when I got home, my legs were shot. I certainly felt like I put the effort in!
> I ride a relatively heavy cyclocross bike and live in the south Wales valleys, so have a lot of hills to tackle.
> I know you shouldn't compare, but reading through other posts, people sniff at 20 milers, especially at such a slow pace, but I can't imagine that I can go much harder / faster.



Well done! It won't be long until you sniff at 20 miles too. Just keep


----------



## ufkacbln (12 Aug 2012)

Having ridden some of the hills in the Welsh Valleys, your average speed is not bad!

Well done


----------



## boh67 (16 Aug 2012)

Well done mate. I did my first 25 mile run last weekend. Elated but then sore the next day. Next target 50...


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Aug 2012)

Well done, from another Kev .... keep it up!

Blimey, there are a lot of Kevs, need a new thread.


----------



## Kevs-the-name (18 Aug 2012)

WOW, what fantastic support from you guys. thank you,
I am yet to top this ride from a distance point of view, but I have done a few 15-18 milers. 
I did manage to get myself a proper road bike
Hills seem a little 'easier' and my average times/speeds have already gone up to between 14.5 and 15mph 
I just need to get more time in the seat...
Thanks again


----------



## oldfatfool (18 Aug 2012)

Good average speed over hilly terrain, if you want to 'last' longer try an easier gear on the hills and spin rather than grind even if it means riding slower, you won't be as tired and will be able to ride 20~30~40 miles without thinking in no time.


----------



## Eribiste (19 Aug 2012)

I bought a 'sit up and beg' for no better reason than liking the style. Heavy and slow, like its rider. Over the last couple of years I've gone from my first 'epic' 4 miles at an average of nearly 12 mph to having regular evening rides of 7 miles at 16+ mph. I also do the odd 13 or 16 mile from time to time. On the way, more than 2 stone appears to have evaporated somewhere and this all seems to have happened gradually without having to try too hard, so I reckon that you can do alright by just keeping riding on, not worrying too much about what anyone else does. Those Sky ride jobs sound ok; me, I find a charity ride or two every year (modest distance, twenty something miles) to give me a target to achieve. I've found the advice about dropping a gear for a faster pedal rotation has definitely helped, a good bit of knowledge acquired from this very forum.


----------



## stephen.rooke (20 Aug 2012)

first 20 miler i averaged 12mph in about march, now i can do 18-20 on flat and over any distance or hills my speed usually doesnt drop below 15/16. you get better / faster overtime


----------



## jjc89 (20 Aug 2012)

you'll probably be surprised at how quickly your time/distance will increase


----------



## postman (20 Aug 2012)

I am not too sure what tyres are on a cyclocross bike but before you splash any big cash on a bike get some less knobbl;y tyres on.You will go a bomb.


----------

